# What cubes do the sell at comps?



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

What types of cubes do they sell at competitions? how many do they stock?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

it depends


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> it depends



for a regular comp.. and how many people are there?


----------



## ianini (Mar 9, 2010)

Usually between 35-60 people.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 9, 2010)

so all types of cubes? like 3x3, 4x4, V- cubes, others?
and do they have good types of 3x3? like F-ii, Ghost hand, A-II, A-III, A-V???


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 9, 2010)

Who's "they"?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

ianini said:


> Usually between 35-60 people.



not for toronto


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 9, 2010)

it depends on the comp what they sell.
i know for canadian comps they sell this stuff


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 9, 2010)

toronto usually has 60+ competitors.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 9, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Usually between 35-60 people.
> ...


or indiana


----------

